# Silvia



## Nissan_Silvia (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey ppl wsup thanks for readin this i guess

but any ways straight to the subject

I researched on S15 engine n its a beast stock but i hear n read that it cant handle high hp and same with the S14 engine
n for the s15 6 speed transmission its some piece of shit metal material thats weaker n its not even worth gettin n it cant handle it because of a computer vtec or something but i thought vtec was juss a honda thing?

and for the s13 motors it can handle super high hp since it doesnt have all that computer junk

so i was thinkin i can get s13 engine n get like s15 pistons headers n stuff like that 

is that possible like switchin out the parts 

gettin my point?

any ideas or help or advice would help out thanks


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

don't put a s15 sr in ur 240 please (unless u are RICH) s14 sr's are pretty decent but because of vvt (computer vtec as u call it) makes it a lil hard to work with. fyi, honda's vtec is know because it was the first of its kind.. variable valve timing..VVT is what s14/s15 sr motors have. nissan has it as well as toyota and many other companies. if you are thinking about a sr swap, i would recommend a s13 blacktop since they are newer but is still a s13 motor. s15 parts are NOT compatiable with s13 parts.. some of the s14 parts ARE compatiable with S15 parts tho. only reason s14 puts out 220hp and the s13 puts out 205 is because the s14 has a bigger turbo on it.. t28 instead of the tiny t25.

s13 sr will give you PLENTY of power


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

S15 SR has more power because it has better flowing components in the turbo and the larger 480cc injectors. 

VVT is a general name for Variable Vlave Timing. it can pretty much be used for any car with some form/version of VVT. 
VTEC is Honda's version/name for VVT. 
NVCS is the SR's version of VVT (not VVT). NVCS meaning Nissan Valve Timing Control System.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah, and its only on the exhaust cam with s14 and s15.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

true all that...

what 240 do you have anyway?


----------



## Nissan_Silvia (Apr 2, 2003)

i have a 1995 240sx


----------



## Nissan_Silvia (Apr 2, 2003)

oh yeah thanks for replying and everything but i was just thinking i dont plan to do this but is it normal to swap a skyline engine in ther the rb25det? is it more work like custom wise to make that engine fit in the 95 240sx?

and how much are those my frnd wants to know he has a 180sx

well more 411 would b nice
thank you for replyin n good advice learn few new things thanks!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

dood, some periods such as "." in that post would've been nice.

read the rb25det sticky in the s13 section


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Nissan_Silvia said:


> *oh yeah thanks for replying and everything but i was just thinking i dont plan to do this but is it normal to swap a skyline engine in ther the rb25det? is it more work like custom wise to make that engine fit in the 95 240sx?
> 
> and how much are those my frnd wants to know he has a 180sx
> 
> ...


No its not normal. For what I have seen on this forum everyone talks about it and about three people have actually done it.
There is a guy here in perth that has swapped rb25det into his s13 silvia.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> *For what I have seen on this forum everyone talks about it and about three people have actually done it. *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA and only about 3 of us here has a SR in their 240sx (180sx/silvia)..  joel, i hate u


----------



## Nissan_Silvia (Apr 2, 2003)

where can i find a s15 back lights? i can never find them

could anyone tell me a sight or 411 on it please 

much thanks


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

are you thinking about putting s15 taillights on your s14?? if so, please dont.. the body lines of the s14 will not accompany the tail lights very well and you'll be hearing "rice" a lot..

if you have hook ups in japan.. i bet they're still EXPENSIVE


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

S15 lights can be pulled off on your S14, look at Neil Tjin's (July2003HCL), or Julia Phan's(6/03 Modified). I'm pretty sure you've seen these S14.5's before, oh and you'll be hearing "nice" alot.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

s14.5 means s15 headlights on a s14..not s15 taillights on a s14

s15 tail lights on a s14 is a no no for me


----------



## Nissan_Silvia (Apr 2, 2003)

thanks but no one really answer my question
do you know any sites on s15 back lights or anything

SITES<~~~~

thanks for the tips though


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

nope 

but if you REALLY want and is REALLY serious about it, contact jspec.com. they might get it here for u


----------



## thalegend (Aug 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *s14.5 means s15 headlights on a s14..not s15 taillights on a s14
> 
> s15 tail lights on a s14 is a no no for me *


 Are there any actual pics of S14 with S15 taillights??? I have never seen one before


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

thalegend said:


> *Are there any actual pics of S14 with S15 taillights??? I have never seen one before  *


 i haven't seen one either.. that tells me something about s15 lights going on s14's..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i've seen the s15 front end swap on both a s13 and s14 in real life!

now for a real s15 nope, nor a skyline


----------

